# hand made bow and arrow rack...



## wannabe two (Sep 17, 2007)

I have squat for tools but when I get bored in the off season I get the itch to do something hunting related. I was looking at bow racks to hang in my office and found them to be rather $$$. I looked at a few then came up with my own simple easy to build pattern. When I say simple I mean that all I used for tools was an electric drill, a mitre/chop saw, a wood burner, small palm sander, and screw driver. I basically laid my bow and my sons out flat and measured to see how wide to make the rack and then figured the arrow length to do the height. This rack is made of clear red oak from Menard's and cost a grand total of $25 including stain and varnish. It was fun to build however at the same time very challenging with my limited tools and knowledge. I liked the end results so here is a picture for all DIYer's


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice want to build me one I will pay you $50!


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Nicely done :set1_applaud: Quick question, the pegs holding the bows, are they angled, straight or is there something else holding the bows that can't be seen in the picture?


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

*Hmmmm.....*

I was wondering the same thing.. I think it would be best to have some kind of cap on the end of the pegs. Just a suggestion.


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

wannabe two said:


> I have squat for tools but when I get bored in the off season I get the itch to do something hunting related. I was looking at bow racks to hang in my office and found them to be rather $$$. I looked at a few then came up with my own simple easy to build pattern. When I say simple I mean that all I used for tools was an electric drill, a mitre/chop saw, a wood burner, small palm sander, and screw driver. I basically laid my bow and my sons out flat and measured to see how wide to make the rack and then figured the arrow length to do the height. This rack is made of clear red oak from Menard's and cost a grand total of $25 including stain and varnish. It was fun to build however at the same time very challenging with my limited tools and knowledge. I liked the end results so here is a picture for all DIYer's


Thats a really good looking rack.. But $25 bucks you must have connections.. I made one out of a cheaper wood called popalar and the grand total cost me $36.63 Plus varnish. So around 45 bucks.. And i thank you for the way you did it.. IT was simple enough that i felt like building one myself today. Last night my bow fell fof the table and i got pissed, so i went to homedepot today and picked up everything and this is what i made.. Its very similar to yours probably almost exact in a way. If i would of did this in oak it would of cost me about 25 bucks more. But anyway heres mine.. my bow is not on it because the dowls that i put on to hold the bow are still drying. the glue is still wet so if i put a bow on it, its prabably gonna fall down AGAIN!.. lol


----------



## sngehl01 (Apr 23, 2006)

gimpie said:


> Nicely done :set1_applaud: Quick question, the pegs holding the bows, are they angled, straight or is there something else holding the bows that can't be seen in the picture?


i'd suggest having pegs that hold the string too.

So you have two pegs holding the riser/limbs, and two hold the string right above those.

The ones that support the limb/riser you can put in flat. Go up and mark where your string will rest, and put an angled hole there for the string holder.

When you put the bow on, just put the string in and slide it down onto it's pegs. That way if it ever wants to fall the angled pegs keep the bow on the rack.

just something I'd try....


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

yea i was thinking the same thing.. but i cant really put my bow on it until the glue dries on the dowls.. when it dries ill be measuring for that.. thanks. I think it took me 20 mins to build. took me longer to finish it. i guess being a carpenter makes it fast.. lol


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

Maybe some of those rubbery coated garage hooks you can get almost anywhere to use as riser holders?


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

yea i got some of those.. im trying to keep the whole thing wood.. ill just run ot homedepot and find something in a wood.


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes, you're right. It would make it look tacky with all the finished woodwork. It looks great to me the way it is. I think I could tackle this project, I have limited woodworking tools also.


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

PM me and ill email I the plans and all specs.


----------



## wannabe two (Sep 17, 2007)

*pegs....*

if you notice the location the pegs are on the limbs that makes the bow sit in the pegs like a cradle and the pegs stick out from the actual rack a little over two inches which you can vary based on how wide your limbs are. It would take some effort to knock my bow off but it doesn't hurt that I did angle the pegs just slightly. I used a paddle bit to bore the holes the pegs are in and I bored them and inch and a half deep then used wood glue as well. They are very soild. Another method I thought of when I was worried the bows may fall off was to drill a small hole side to side through the end of the dowel rods I made the pegs from and then glue a smaller dowel rod through those holes allowing it to stick out and make a small retainer. Thanks for all the comments, I am honored that somebody liked my design enough to make one similar to it! Enjoy!:darkbeer: Also, I didn't mention it and you can't see in the picture but I counter sunk all the screw holes in the sides and glued in oak plugs, this is old school and now days they have those neet little jigs that you can use to drill all your holes in the back at an angle so they are hidden. Don't have one of those yet but they aren't real expensive and they are great!


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice touch on the counter-sinking. Glad I waiting to make mine, wouldn't have remembered to do that. Been decades since wood shop. The only thing I see missing is the "V" groves in the top of the rack for your "Robin Hood" arrows.:wink:


----------



## scarn150 (Oct 19, 2008)

T threw one togther about a month ago that cost me around $45 but had a few more materials than yours. Simple yet effective.


----------



## pphantom538 (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice work. Guess I have a project comin up.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Elk4me said:


> Nice want to build me one I will pay you $50!


 build me one too i will pay you $50!


----------



## CounterPoint (Dec 9, 2008)

scarn150 said:


> T threw one togther about a month ago that cost me around $45 but had a few more materials than yours. Simple yet effective.



Very nice work. Do you still have the plans for it? Stain color and type of wood would be nice as well.

Edit: Wood looks like pine.

Thanks,

CP


----------



## scarn150 (Oct 19, 2008)

CounterPoint said:


> Very nice work. Do you still have the plans for it? Stain color and type of wood would be nice as well.
> 
> Edit: Wood looks like pine.
> 
> ...


Don't really have any plans. I can tell you the measurments of mine if you like. Also it is pine stained with rosewood to match my flooring. Back is a clear piece of lexon and I spray painted the back side of it black to give it a mirrored look.


----------



## wannabe two (Sep 17, 2007)

*Wow!*

Nice job Scarn! All of em look good that I've seen on here. Better than the ones I saw that are pro built!


----------



## djanko (May 2, 2009)

Could you do one for 4 longbows???


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*bow rack*

i have one similiar made at a workshop for mr/dd people, cost me $35.00 made out of pine with light cherry stain and clear coat. my arrows go in horizontally rather than vertical makes easier to remove them and can be hung closer to ceiling of room and mine has a shelf for releases do dads and what knot, intend to put door on shelf have to get long piano hinge. will try to post pics


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Papa Lou (Mar 30, 2011)

Do you have any photos from the side? I would like to make something like this. Please e-mail to [email protected]. Thanks...Papa Lou


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## SavageBows (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's one I made a couple months ago. Will hold about 4 recurves, 2 by string 2 by limbs.


----------

